# Police union asks for suspension of 'open carry'



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Cleveland police union asks for suspension of 'open carry' in wake of Baton Rouge, ahead of RNC - CNNPolitics.com

The part I bold tells you a lot about the character of the Police Union Rep

Cleveland, Ohio (CNN)The head of Cleveland's largest police union is calling on Ohio Gov. John Kasich to temporarily restrict the state's gun laws during this week's Republican National Convention following Sunday's shooting in Louisiana that killed three officers and wounded at least three others.
"We are sending a letter to Gov. Kasich requesting assistance from him. He could very easily do some kind of executive order or something -- *I don't care if it's constitutional or not at this point*," Stephen Loomis, president of Cleveland Police Patrolmen's Association, told CNN. 

I would like to write a 3 page diatribe on this but i think it speaks for itself


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Law enforcement officer? Read the law, Mr. Loomis. Enforce it. Or resign.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kind of surprised that Kasich would reject the request given that he voted for the 1994 AWB.



> Ohio Governor Rejects Cleveland Police Request To Ban Open Carry At RNC


Ohio Governor Rejects Cleveland Police Request To Ban Open Carry At RNC - Breitbart


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Another Local Government Union hack with tyrannical Anti Constitutional views. Check out their collective bargaining agreement;

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_l2VAn8n4jkS3p0VjZ4ZVRnM0U/view?pref=2&pli=1


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you can suspend a constitutional right for this, when can you not? Where is the line? Like it or not constitutional rights are constitutional rights until you abuse others with them. Hope they have enough sense to carry safely and not point firearms at anyone because that would be imminent danger and a possible blood bath. Exercise your rights correctly and no issue. Carrying for this protest given this heated climate may not be the brightest idea, but it is their right to do so.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Our local law enforcement suspends open carry at Mardi Gras and political events.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Think I would have to vote with them trying to prohibit open carry at this blessed event. ****** in saggy pants with ARs make me nervous. Think if everybody just keep the pistols hid good..everything will be better. Let us pray for the Bikers headed up there to help.


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Well,........... I guess there is no place 'safer' than a gun free zone.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Better to have them hidden then out in the open?? What kind of dumba$$ idea is that? Just to make a couple people feel better. 

I would rather have a guy walk around with an AR on his back, in plain sight. Then worry about the Glock 20 with a few 15 round mags hidden under a shirt or in baggy pants. Geez, who makes this stuff up??


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> If you can suspend a constitutional right for this, when can you not? Where is the line? Like it or not constitutional rights are constitutional rights until you abuse others with them. Hope they have enough sense to carry safely and not point firearms at anyone because that would be imminent danger and a possible blood bath. Exercise your rights correctly and no issue. Carrying for this protest given this heated climate may not be the brightest idea, but it is their right to do so.


Correct. There is a difference between exercising your right and someone giving you permission on a case by case basis.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

for that Cleveland PD Union rep - how about suspending the 1A Rights for the protestors? .... that'll take care of the whole problem ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> for that Cleveland PD Union rep - how about suspending the 1A Rights for the protestors? .... that'll take care of the whole problem ....


Better yet, the freakin news media should stop calling these acts of lawlessness "protests" and every municipality should arrest and prosecute the lawbreakers.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Better to have them hidden then out in the open?? What kind of dumba$$ idea is that? Just to make a couple people feel better.
> 
> I would rather have a guy walk around with an AR on his back, in plain sight. Then worry about the Glock 20 with a few 15 round mags hidden under a shirt or in baggy pants. Geez, who makes this stuff up??


Well I was taught to appreciate surprises. I bet you were a real party pooper as a child at Christmas. Open carry of pistols been in effect here in God's Country since last Jan. seems like. Aint seen nary a soul open packing..and nobody I know has either. Toting long guns has been legal since Moby Dick was a minner. Aint never seen anybody openly carrying one of them around either..less they were hunting or some other legimate purpose. I tend to think it takes an idiot to open carry. I tried to talk our nice Guv'nor out of passing that law but it seems to correct the old problem of bending over and some liberal gets a glimpse of Mr. Sig. and risk a ticket for brandishing or whatever its called.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I tend to think it takes an idiot to open carry.


As someone who open carries on a regular basis since Jan, kindly take that opinion, jam it up there real good, give it a twist, and break it off. ;-)

The fun little caveat with freedom is, some people choose to abuse it.
If we think we're going to put an end to abuses of freedom by restricting them, then we aren't talking about freedom anymore.
If we are going to demand freedom, we have to accept that some won't use it wisely, but we also must accept that we can't affect 100% of the population because of how 1% acts.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The first idiot that muzzle swept me would get knocked out. When you exercise your rights you better make damn sure you're not infringing on mine.....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> The first idiot that muzzle swept me would get knocked out. When you exercise your rights you better make damn sure you're not infringing on mine.....


And you'd be the one heading to jail for ACTUALLY infringing upon another's rights.
There's a difference between what you fear, and what you do.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well as somebody who open packed every day for 38 years..I can assure you..I know an idiot when I bump into one.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> The first idiot that muzzle swept me would get knocked out. When you exercise your rights you better make damn sure you're not infringing on mine.....


Exactly how do you muzzle sweep someone just by open carrying and what restricts it to just open carrying folks? Open carry has nothing to do with how its pointed at someone....just the ability to do so.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A person walk around with a rifle slung over the shoulder during normal social interaction...somebody is going to get swept at some point..for example while doing a Curtsy to Queen Hildebeast etc. Thats why the pistols need to stay hid. Hopefully pointed downwards..lol.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> A person walk around with a rifle slung over the shoulder during normal social interaction...somebody is going to get swept at some point..for example while doing a Curtsy to Queen Hildebeast etc. Thats why the pistols need to stay hid. Hopefully pointed downwards..lol.


Exactly, undoubtedly 101 hasn't been in a crowd of long guns.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> And you'd be the one heading to jail for ACTUALLY infringing upon another's rights.
> There's a difference between what you fear, and what you do.


If I have a gun pointed at me, that makes me feel threatened. When I'm threatened, I've been known to kick a mans ass and walk off. I haven't been caught yet and if I'm caught, I'll go to court and plead my case.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> If I have a gun pointed at me, that makes me feel threatened. When I'm threatened, I've been known to kick a mans ass and walk off. I haven't been caught yet and if I'm caught, I'll go to court and plead my case.


Hey when you get to court try pleading insanity. When they grill you a little on why..Tell them you are just crazy about kicking idiots asses who point a gun at you. I think it just might work..by golly.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

As I get older, I am thankful for this forum. With all the testosterone leaking off the screen, I'll never need those supplements from the doctor!:vs_laugh::vs_box::vs_lol:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Exactly, undoubtedly 101 hasn't been in a crowd of long guns.


You automatically assume open carry means long guns?

"Shall not be infringed " repeat this over and over until it sinks in.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> You automatically assume open carry means long guns?
> 
> "Shall not be infringed " repeat this over and over until it sinks in.


It doesn't exclude long guns. I'm fine with people that want to carry but they need to be sure where the barrel is pointing for the safety of the public and their safety.

Read that until it sinks in.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> If I have a gun pointed at me, that makes me feel threatened. When I'm threatened, I've been known to kick a mans ass and walk off. I haven't been caught yet and if I'm caught, I'll go to court and plead my case.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keyword is UNION.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Tennessee has not adopted Constitutional carry yet, but it's coming. However, after the shooting incident in Louisiana I expect most states will be taking a close look at making carry of long rifles illegal. "Open Carry Texas", A 2nd amendment advocacy group, was having members walk into stores and other businesses with AR-15s and AKMs slung over their shoulder. They were just doing this to prove a political point. All it ended up doing was causing businesses to ban firearms and forcing numerous confrontations with Police that invariably ended in little more than circuitous arguments. Were rifle carry illegal, Police could stand off from a position of cover, challenge and engage knowing the person has already committed a crime.

I have said before that until this becomes Somalia or Mozambique the pointless open carry of rifles will only serve to fan the flames. In today's political climate the last thing the left needs is more ammunition to ban guns. I still appreciate the fact that after a natural disaster or during times of violent civil unrest I, as an armed citizen, could still put my weapon over my shoulder and keep my neighborhood safe from looters and others who would take advantage of vulnerable and innocent people.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

hawgrider said:


>


I'm rich too.......but I was tough before I was rich.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

hawgrider said:


>


Had to swipe that one. Thanks.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> You automatically assume open carry means long guns?
> 
> "Shall not be infringed " repeat this over and over until it sinks in.


I agree but people should have enough common sense to realize that carrying an Ar-15 into public isn't a good idea. Its going to cause negative reactions and potentially panic from people that are anti gun and they are everywhere.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I agree but people should have enough common sense to realize that carrying an Ar-15 into public isn't a good idea. Its going to cause negative reactions and potentially panic from people that are anti gun and they are everywhere.


This^^^

In our state the laws regarding disorderly conduct say that any person creating "public alarm" can be arrested. Carrying a long gun in a crowded, public place may well fit the bill. I think this may be the impetus for charging people in these cases. Here, at least. I hope it wont come to that, but the writing is on the wall and the die were cast in Orlando, Baton Rouge and Dallas. Change is coming. If you never joined the NRA, now is a good time.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

What pisses me off the most is they aren't carrying those rifles for personal protection, they're just seeking attention. If it was somebody who was discreetly open carrying a handgun that was holstered that would be a different issue all together. Personally I think if the option is there you should choose to conceal carry, it draws less attention to yourself from those that would want to harm you or from sheeple who see a gun and freak out however I realize a CCDW permit usually costs money and some people can't afford to get the permit so they open carry instead.

There is a time and a place to open carry. If there was a SHTF type event like Katrina where services are suspended and people are out looting then that would be the time and the place for an AR-15. If it was a major riot event like Ferguson, Baltimore, or LA where services where still available but the threat level had increased then that would be the time to open carry a full size pistol. Its also important for you to be a good ambassador for the gun community when you carry concealed or openly. If a police officer stops you which is their right don't be a royal prick, cooperate with them and show them your a good dude or dudette. Don't go out of your way to make sure that everybody knows you have a weapon either.

CSI-Tech is correct about joining the NRA. I don't agree with all their beliefs but they are the best defender we have for our rights.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

hawgrider said:


>


Agreed


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I am glad that Operator 6, which I guess is his way of getting folks to associate him with another group of Operators with a 6 in their name, has been around so many long guns that he knows they always flag each other....where I come from the people carrying them don't flag each other....but I'm equally happy that he has clarified that open carry only means long guns.

As far as folks who say open carry of hand guns should only be during a crisis...I say....well, your 2/3rd a democrat so why not go the whole way. 

If your going to place your restrictions on it...why not theirs?...opinions are like assholes....and the constitution is supposed to stop folks like you from being able to trump my opinion.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I'm rich too.......but I was tough before I was rich.


I was tough before I learned to be humble.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Apparently, someone is having some self esteem issues, judging by what I've read on a couple of threads. 
One can be tough, but soft in the head.
One can be rich, but morally bankrupt.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I forget what got all the forest creatures riled up...but two days ago I heard on the evil right wing talk radio..that nobody was supposed to be openly packing inside the convention..but they had a special place for idiots to have gather to strut their toys. Why aint the naggers worried about why they dont let folks tote AKs into the convention? Seems like a clear cut case of 2nd Ammendment infringement. I may forward this off ot Loretta Lynch and demand some action be taken. Yall are crazy peeples.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Owners of every place have every right to refuse to let open or concealed carry enter. As well as I believe that cities have a right to declare certain events to be open carry free, as long as they provide adequate security with weapons to provide for the defense of those who attend. Because I have the choice to not attend those events.... But I do not believe they have a right to declare I cannot protect myself during the execution of my 1st Amendment rights.

And I think those that carry rifles as "Open Carry" are idiots, hurting the very cause they think they are protecting. But the truth is, if you have a gun, you tend to have less fear of some idiot with an Ar over his shoulder, and if the AR carrying idiot gets enough guns drawn on him from concerned/armed citizens, he will quickly learn its inciting fear to carry a rifle around as your Open Carry weapon of choice, especially if the locals don't know you.

I believe the Government shall not infringe, but your neighbors can strongly suggest


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> If a police officer stops you which is their right don't be a royal prick, cooperate with them and show them your a good dude or dudette.


I disagree with that. It is NOT THEIR RIGHT to stop and detain you UNLESS they suspect you of a crime. Performing a legal act does not provide them a reason for stopping you.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> In our state the laws regarding disorderly conduct say that any person creating "public alarm" can be arrested. Carrying a long gun in a crowded, public place may well fit the bill. I think this may be the impetus for charging people in these cases. Here, at least. I hope it wont come to that, but the writing is on the wall and the die were cast in Orlando, Baton Rouge and Dallas. Change is coming. If you never joined the NRA, now is a good time.


It could happen but I doubt that a person would get convicted... it might scare people to see a person dressed as a clown but it is not illegal to dress as a clown.. same with open carrying a weapon..

If it was more common fewer people would call the police...

for me it would just be a pain to try to do everyday things why carrying a long gun, so I think it is silly.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

At least one biker for trump says that people who bring guns are trying to start trouble.

https://www.google.com/amp/fox8.com...-trump-roll-into-cleveland-as-rnc-begins/amp/


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Broken record much? Seems I just read that... hmm


----------

